# Fracino Piccino/Ascaso IMini internal wiring



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey, I was wondering if anyone would have the slightest clue where I could get an internal wiring diagram for this machine. If not I will email the manufacturers direct, I'm thinking of adding a timer to the circuit so I don't have to weigh my portafilter after every use, becoming rather annoying.

Thanks in advance

Tom


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

isn't it literally just Live -> Switch -> Motor -> Neutral? Been a couple of years since I had mine but I don't remember it being very advanced! Comes to pieces really easily, there are just four screws holding everything in place but the plastic around the screws was very thin so be careful when undoing them that it doesn't break.

I had to deal with Ascaso support when part of the wormgear adjustment broke and they were incredibly friendly and helpful so shoot them an email.


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm going to bust it open tomorrow and have a look! Thanks Aaron!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Worth bearing in mind a timer will probably get to you plus or minus 0.5 g if your lucky each time....


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

After playing about with the setup this weekend I don't really think a timer is necessary, I've been guessing it within a gram each time so I don't think I'll bother!! But thanks for your insights!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You can always single dose with this grinder, I did and popcorning wasn't really an issue.

Just watch out for the retention


----------

